# 215/45/17 on an 8" wide wheel?



## bringtheshred (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ This is essentially my question.

The reason I ask is because I have a set of wheels I bought in the spring. They are 17" wheels, 8 wide front and 9 for the rear. I'm looking at getting new tires since the previous owners tires are too small. He was bagged with 205/40 front 205/45 rear tires.

I threw them on to see where I had to go from what I had. I.E. spacers in addition to adapters, tires, if stretch is necessary and so on. The offsets are pretty nice currently. Tires are the only real issue.

I am looking into some Bridgestone potenza re760's in 215/45 all around. That size on the 9" rears will look good for me. I can not for the life of me find any good examples of that size on a 8 wide wheel though. I am on coils and don't really want to lower them anymore.. 

Would this size not be stretched at all? As in completely vertical sidewalls, or would there be a minimal/mild stretch?
I'm looking for a little stretch in the front, but less than the rear.

I appreciate any positive input. I've searched and searched, but have no definitive answer.
Thank ya!


----------



## bringtheshred (Mar 8, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

http://tyrestretch.com/


----------



## bringtheshred (Mar 8, 2008)

I've looked there. There is only one picture, and it's not the best. 

Just looking for some input from anyone who knows how that size combo is.


----------



## Ruebus (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay. Your question is a little confusing... Please help me understand by clearing up a few things. What is the application of your vehicle? What is the year, make, and model? You should absolutely never use tires that are too small for your rim diameter... the tire is held in place solely by the contact made between the tire bead and the rim of your wheel... that is a very important factor in the performance of your tires, and thus, your vehicle.


----------



## Ruebus (Aug 24, 2012)

Furthermore, the description of the tire you provided was not very detailed.. the size designation should look something like this : P205/45R17 60Q or something. Remember, 205 is the section width in millimeters, that is approximately 8" ...


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

Ruebus said:


> Okay. Your question is a little confusing... Please help me understand by clearing up a few things. What is the application of your vehicle? What is the year, make, and model? You should absolutely never use tires that are too small for your rim diameter... the tire is held in place solely by the contact made between the tire bead and the rim of your wheel... that is a very important factor in the performance of your tires, and thus, your vehicle.


+1

If I remember correctly, 215 width tires are only approved for a maximum of an 8" rim..... Go the the manufacturers website and search the tire you want. It will tell you right there what rim widths are approved.


----------



## bringtheshred (Mar 8, 2008)

I know they will fit. I just wanted to see how stretched or not stretched they would be. I know what tires are in the range for my vehicle and wheels. Also that tire size won't give me a crazy stretch, crazy stretch is not desired. I guess you guys wanna give me the blunt, book answer..

Forget I asked, it wasn't a complicated question. I just elaborated on my story as opposed to sounding like a retarded teenager. 

Fwiw, I'm just getting 215/45s as I stated earlier about considering that size. 

Thank you.


----------

